# The saga continues: pdx-lax-nol



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

This is a continuation of my trip. Since I got off the train for 1 night I decided to start fresh.

The hilton executive tower is an excellent hotel. I got upgraded to a two room suite. I really only used the one room. But got my money's worth. Two showers and 12 hours in bed.

I concocted a Trimet ride itinerary for a exploration of the east side of pdx. Then overslept. Lol. I am enjoying a leisurely breakfast and reevaluating my plans.


----------



## greatcats (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Steve - I hope your return trip goes better and that you make your connection in LAX. We will be taking a sleeper back to Flagstaff, not coach. The ticketing was handled right there in the lounge and the two men were very helpful. THe Symphony on Tuesday night was great and we are looking forward to the one tonight. We are at the Hilton Garden in Hollywood, which isn't that great as a hotel, but the staff is very hospitable and it is a few blocks walk to Hollywood Bowl. Used Uber for the first timne yesterday, which was excellent!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

Greatcats, I am glad you had a great visit. I enjoyed meeting both of you. I was a bit pre-occupied with my hatred of bus rides and regret any rudeness.

I read on another post that the sunset limited was held 4 hours for a late 14. I hope I'm not that late. But I would be annoyed at not riding the sunset limited.

I decided on a quick rt to pdx airport on Trimet. I will eat lunch at southpark seafood. Then head to the station to catch 14.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

Some photos of my morning in Portland.

My hotel




And a the max light rail.


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 6, 2015)

Steve, I assume that you mean to say #11, or are you going to SEA?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice pics, they make me homesick for the City of Roses, but not in the Winter! LOL

Hopefully #11 will run on time into LAX and you have time to run to the Metro Lounge before #2/#422 Leaves @ 10pm!!

Hope your crew got rested up in SEA and you get better service, especially in the PPC and from your SCA!

Wave when you roll through Austin, there's a possibility I may be able to drop by the Station and say Hi during the Station stop??


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

I will be on 2, not 22 because I am going to New Orleans. Thanks for the good wishes.

Just ate lunch at the South Park seafood restaurant. It was oh sh%t good!!


The Carmel salt ice cream was eaten so fast that I never got to take a photo. Took one bite and kept going until it was gone.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've returned to the station and am waiting in the metropolitan lounge. The man running the lounge said he likes dealing with professional train riders. That's definitely me!!

11 is running a bit late, predicted 30 minutes late at Vancouver, but the amtrak app and lounge agent predicts an on time departure.

Lots of baby paraphernalia in lounge. There is one two baby monstrosity that I am sincerely hoping is not in the 1131 car. In fact I might see if there is an upper level roomette.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

There was not an upper level roomette. I was in the 31 car yesterday in room 10 which was on the left side. I'm in room 13 in the 31 car which should be on the right side. Unless that car is swapped in Seattle.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 6, 2015)

Wishing you a QUIET family bedroom neighbor...


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

Lol. At least no baby. A lady and too kids that are old enough to no better. So far they are quiet and orderly in boarding. Kudos to mom for having her act together. She has done this before.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

11 arrived pdx on time and we boarded at 2:00.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 6, 2015)

After texting both you and my sister, I have learned that you are both on the same train, however she is in coach. You have met each other in the past and she looks enough like me that you would recognize her - if you decide to walk back to coach before Eugene.

small world


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

The train stopped just north of Salem. After about 20 minutes the conductor provided a professional explanation about the delay. A train that is ahead of us struck and killed an individual. The authorities have been there approximately 1 hour and the conductor predicts a 90 minute to 2 hour delay for us. I am not calling this a trespasser incident until I have more information.

Yes, this delay might impact my connection to 2, but at this time I'm going to go with the flow. Best case is that they hold it. They did this a few days ago, holding it for 4 hours. Worst case is I get another trip up the valley.

The lsa announced dinner reservations and indicated the entire menu was available so the grill must have been fixed.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

The conductor is allowing smokers to get off the last car and smoke. This imho is a professional response to a tough situation.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

I looked up local news. The incident has been reported. 14 is the train that hit the pedestrian.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like a good Conductor! Are the OBS any better than on #14??

And did you get offered Lunch ( that Seafood meal looks and sounds great!) when you boarded? ( I did last time I caught #11 out of PDX)

And what's for Dinner in the PPC?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 6, 2015)

pennyk said:


>


The grill or the trespasser?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

The trespasser obviously. Let's keep this respectful.

14 has passed. We will be on the move shortly. This is about an 80 minute delay. Got off easy.

I was offered lunch. I already had eaten in Portland and was full.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

We are still sitting here. The conductor announced a while ago that there was additional work that needed to be done before we could move.

The grill is still out in the diner. I can have a medium steak but not well done or rare. Glad I always get medium.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 6, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> We are still sitting here. The conductor announced a while ago that there was additional work that needed to be done before we could move.
> 
> The grill is still out in the diner. I can have a medium steak but not well done or rare. Glad I always get medium.


Thanks for checking on my sister and updating her since apparently the PA is not working in her car and she is far from a "seasoned" train traveler.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

We are now in the Salem station. We are about 2 hours 50 late.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Since you're a seasoned train rider I bet you'll check in Sacramento tomorrow if you'll have to ride a Bus/Train to catch the Sunset out of LAX or if they'll hold #2 if you make up sometime! ( hard to do on the Starlight Route)

Guess it'll depend how many are making connections from #11 to #2/#422 and the OTP!!

Glad you'll get a steak, is the PPC not having something goid for Dinner?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have to rescind my criticism of my sca. This is the same one. That I had coming done. AC was sluggish in my room. Of course I fiddle with the vent to no avail. I called and he came and put his hand up there and said the vent was closed. He worked the lever back and forth and determined that it was not working. He then stuck something up there and moved the vents behind the grate. Viola. Air!!!!!! He's no in the sca hall of fame and 20 dollars richer. He also tweaked the controls by the luggage rack.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

Departed Albany 2 hrs 55 late. I looked up status on amtrak website and my train is in service disruption mode.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 6, 2015)

Arriving Eugene. This will be the last update tonight. There is no cell service after Eugene.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 6, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> Arriving Eugene. This will be the last update tonight. There is no cell service after Eugene.


Thanks for the updates. I hope things go smoothly overnight.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad you got to help Nina, it sure is a Small World! Pleasant dreams thru the Cascades, looking forward to updates from California tomorrow!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

We left Chico 2 hrs 20 late. If we can make up an hour I'm not sweating this connection.

I'm standing at the door in ppc waiting to go into the diner. 2 walked in at 6:24 from sightseer and had to do the walk of shame back into sight seer.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

The coast starlight no longer goes through Roseville before arriving Sacramento. I'm tracking my gps app on my phone. Should be about 1 hr 30 late out of Sacramento.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shoot. The conductor just announced that I have to get off in Sacramento to connect to sunset limited.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> Shoot. The conductor just announced that I have to get off in Sacramento to connect to sunset limited.


The SSL goes to Sacramento?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

I dashed into the station and got reticketed. Then went back to the bus. Once again people who didn't know better got to the bus and were asked for a ticket. They had to go in and get there ticket.

I'll be riding the bus to Stockton and then the train to Bakersfield and another bus. I should get to lax by 8 pm.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> I dashed into the station and got reticketed. Then went back to the bus. Once again people who didn't know better got to the bus and were asked for a ticket. They had to go in and get there ticket.
> 
> I'll be riding the bus to Stockton and then the train to Bakersfield and another bus. I should get to lax by 8 pm.


Sorry about your bad luck with the Coast Starlight. Glad you will make your connection to the Sunset Limited.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm on the same equipment that I had the other day. Should be in lax by 5. I can salvage this day with a nice dinner and a ride on the expo line.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2015)

Glad you'll make the connection even though a Bus and Train through the Valley isn't the same as kicking back in the PPC as we know!

Since you're on an AGR Trip I forsee a Voucher for future travel for the missed meals and loss of your room!

Hope the Sunset gets back on track, the OTP has been terrible lately! ( along with All of the Western Trains!) But I know you don't really care since you're going thru on #2, not switching on #422 in SAS!

Wouldn't it be something if they decided to hold the Sunset for the Starlight and other connections in LAX tonite?

And Rush Hour @_LAX, youll get to compare it with Union Station in CHI!! Lots of great places to eat and sites to see in LA, have any ideas???


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in Bakersfield. Learning the bus game a little bit. That first seat on the left has no legroom. It's worse when somebody fat sits next to you. So on the Bakersfield to LA bus I sat a couple of rows back. The legroom is actually better. Should get to LA by 5.

Jim, I am going to call once i get to New Orleans. I'm not so annoyed about today's delay. Amtrak cannot control somebody walking in front of their train. I heard it was a suicide. I knew this coast starlight to sunset limited is tight, and figured that amtrak might send me up the valley if there was a delay.

Once I get to LA I will check into the lounge. Then I will ride the expo line to culver city. There is an in and out burger near the station in culver city.

The ride is 45 minutes each way. So this should use up 2 or 3 hours of the layover. I'll be back by 8. It would be great if there was an early boarding of the sunset limited sleepers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan Steve!

But every time I've ridden the Sunset out of LAX since the Lounge has been open, I used a Red Cap so we were among the first to board.

IIRC the consist was brought from the yard about 9:15pm and we were taken to our Sleeper @ 9:30.

You might ask when you check into the Lounge, I've found the staff there to be very informative and friendly, on a par with the guy in PDX and the friendly attendant in PHL!

If you have time I'd recommend "Pinks" (709 N. LA Brea) over "In and Out Burger", Best Dogs I've ever had, even better than Gold Coast!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

We have arrived lax. The coast starlight is still two hours late. Checked into lounge. I think I may reconsider in and out. Not sure I want to deal with lines.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 7, 2015)

I took the new expo line to culver city. The red line subway to metro center had no AC. The expo line uses the same equipment as the blue line. The scenery was similar to the east end of the gold line that does not go to Pasadena.





[

attachment=3979:ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1439005420.855468.jpg]

Then A relaxed wait at union station










As I'm relaxing in the lounge I realized I left my damn scanner on 11 as I rushed to get off. It was brand new too. So I'm definitely not happy. I called the 800 number. I think I have a good chance of getting it back at some point.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2015)

Those Union Station pics are Outstanding! ☺

Hope you get your Scanner back, maybe the SCA will turn it in @ Union Station and they can send it to CHI on tomorrow's Chief so you'll get it when you get home?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope so.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

The sca uses one or two words to communicate and does not seem to be that happy. The shower and everything is in order in the car so this is ok as long as the bed gets put up and put down as requested.

The dining car crew is well organized and pleasant. There are two specials on the menu. Some kind of egg and cheese sandwich and a combination of eggs And French toast. There is no cream so the crew is using milk.

The UP has built a state of the art RR. Very smooth double track RR. We've been running on the left track most of the night. We are an hour late at Maricopa. Don't know why.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ran at 60 mph from Maricopa to Tucson. We are 45 minutes late and have yet to depart Tucson. The platforms were built too low and they have use special steps to board passengers. 


Saw a cactus on the way into Tucson.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

The lounge experience at Los Angeles was a mixed bag last night. The room was very nice, best in system with plenty of outlets for charging and full cans of Pepsi. The AC worked well too.

There is an amtrak manager who took special interest in ensuring that we made our connection. There were 3 pax on 11 connecting to 2. While we were waiting in the lounge the agents paged my name and 2 others to come to the desk. We walked up there, she said "good, you are all here." She told the manager that and we sat down. I thought this was classy.

The women working there were challenging to deal with. When I walked in the first concern for them is that I can't leave my luggage "anywhere". It was behind me sitting there because I was handing the woman my ticket. After I got checked in I was lectured again about my luggage. I have one carry on roller and a small bag for electronics attached. Hardly a large amount for one. I could see luggage by the wall so I went to park mine there, and then she said "oh no, your luggage goes over there." The tone of the entire conversation was that they expected me to not comply.

After the manager had checked on us, I remarked, " I hope I don't see Bakersfield for awhile. Twice in one week is a bit much." One of the agents stated, "I live in Bakersfield and I have a two hour commute that I have to do everyday." She was clearly offended. Honestly, I could careless. I booked sleepers in both directions on 14 and 11 and had missed the coast scenery twice. If she works everyday in that lounge she should know this. I tried to apologize later and was brushed off.

Then when the redcaps boarded us that was a mess. There was no clear priority as to who should board first. I deferred to others for the first two trips of the single red cap. At this point the red cap said he had space for 1. I looked around. If I didn't go, or somebody didn't go, he would have 3 more trips rather than 2. So when nobody expressed interest I volunteered. The Bakersfield woman acted annoyed and scolded me for being to eager. Then the red cap insisted I go. The red cap was professional. These two women were disorganized and clueless.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow, this sounds like the Lounge Dragons in the CHI Metro Lounge from back in the day!

Its a first that I've heard of or expierenced in this excellent Lounge.

I know you're going to call CR, so hopefully the "good" Manager will get the word and re-train or de-train those two bossy twits! ( maybe living in Bakersfield does make one unhappy!)


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

Now all we need is Jesse James to ride up and rob the train.

We are currently stopped between benson and lordsburg because of freight traffic. This is our view.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 8, 2015)

This is beginning to sound like one of those rare train trips where staying over in a place is more relaxing than the train ride! Those pictures of Portland were beautiful--hope things get better on the train soon.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 8, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> ( maybe living in Bakersfield does make one unhappy!)


Aloha

Probally it that drive on a realy losey Higway with way to manny cars for it's size.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1439058947.606392.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just take the SWC to ABQ and let the DEAs rob the train. h34r:


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

Been looking at this view for the last hour.

We arrived in lordsburg 1 hr 40 late. Freight traffic.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

The train has stopped and the hep is off. The conductor said there were problems with the engine. Doh!!!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 8, 2015)

After about 30 minutes it came back on. Dinner was served on time. the dining car crew is professional. Had enjoyable dinner companions. The stop in El Paso was quick and we were on the move as dessert was served.

The sca is not that great. I think she is getting tired. She has the transition car too. She came by and asked if I needed help putting the bed down. I could tell she was hoping I would say no. I told her she could make it after Alpine. This is one of the things that amtrak controls. Hiring and selection of employees. Hiring someone who is overweight and unwilling to do the job is not acceptable imho.

After a very slow approach we are in alpine.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

We are about 10 miles west of San Antonio and moving slowly. Somebody got left in alpine last night and they were in the Chicago sleeper. Not sure what they will do.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2015)

As some Conductors say @ the Sunset stops, if you miss the train, next one is in three days!!!

Alpine isn't a bad place to do a layover, I've been known to brag on it!

You'll get to see the scenery between SAS and HOS in daylight, mostly farming but at least it's not Desert!

Then it's swamps from Beaumont to the Mississippi! ( too bad you'll go over the Huey Long Bridge in the dark!)


----------



## greatcats (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Steve - You're doing fine! Have you seen that the Southwest Chief due Flagstaff last evening broken down on Raton Pass for over 10 hours and isn't here yet? Sorry state of affairs.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

Glad I wasn't on that one. The whole trip would have been toast.

I'm enjoying the San Antonio to Houston rude. Very slow running. But I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

2 arrived Houston at 12:20 with promises from the crew that we would leave asap. At 12:35 the long whistle blew calling the smokers. If we can get moving by 12:40 beignets in New Orleans are becoming a reality.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

We are departing Beaumont 1 hour 7 late. We took the northern route between Houston and Beaumont that crossed the lake.

And as I type this we come to a stop and the conductor announces that we have a stop signal. With an hour and 40 minute padding we could still be early.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

Departing Lafayette 1 hour 2 late. We could arrive 1 hour early at 8:40.


----------



## greatcats (Aug 9, 2015)

I see you were 17 min late at NOL. Not bad. 3 was nearly 12 hours late to LAX!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes. Slow running and back up move ate up the padding. Over the best train ride of the trip. The crew was good and the train ride was relaxing. The dining car conversations were some of my most enjoyable.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 10, 2015)

Called customer relations and after 25 minutes on hold, got an agent. He pulled up all of the information and told me I could get 1500. I said "I'm satisfied!" The certificate comes in 7-10 days. I may go again before school starts.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> Called customer relations and after 25 minutes on hold, got an agent. He pulled up all of the information and told me I could get 1500. I said "I'm satisfied!" The certificate comes in 7-10 days. I may go again before school starts.


Outstanding Steve! If you can't use it I know this poor retired old guy in Texas that could use a LD Trip to get out of this blowtorch heat!

How's New Orleans? Steamy I would think!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 11, 2015)

New Orleans was steamy. I used uber to get from the station to the hotel, to cafe dumonde and back, and back to the station.






The ride back to Chicago on the city of New Orleans was on time and uneventful. The AC did not work so well in my room, but overall the trip was good.







The dining car menu on this leg was not impressive. I stayed away from the strange stuff and had macaroni and cheese. I was forewarned about breakfast. I missed my French toast. The crew was on the ball and did their best.

I'm home know and have set up the TiVo to record hard knocks training camp. I'm looking forward to the big fight that happened in practice earlier this week.

I'm already plotting how to spend that voucher.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your trip! My Amtrak fever is coming back, I'm ready for Oct and the Gathering!!!!

Glad you made it home,it is a shame that the Bean Counters have reduced the City of New Orleans to a glorified Greyhound ride with Greasy Spoon food! ( remember the Post House Cafes back in the day?)

Once upon a time the Panama Ltd. ran from CHI-NOL and the Kings Dinner was even better than the Diner on the Super Chief or any of the other crack trains!

I know you don't need any help planning the voucher trip(s) but have you considered going East, maybe the LSL to NYP, the Adirondack to Ft. Kent, Ferry across the Lake to Burlington and the Vermonter back to NYP, then maybe the Cardinal back to CHI?

You could also do the Adirondack to Montreal, VIA to Toronto and to Windsor,( PAID) then the Wolverine to CHI from Detroit or the Maple Leaf to Niagara Falls, Buffalo and the LSL back to CHI town!( you probably have already!)

So many choices, so little time!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 11, 2015)

West is best. It will be the Cz or nothing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> West is best. It will be the Cz or nothing.


Nothing wrong with the builder and Seattle in the Summer! ( except the OTP but that doesn't matter to you.)

On the return would you ride the Starlight to the Bay Area, and then take the Zephyr to CHI?


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 11, 2015)

The zephyr round trip. No more missed connections this summer!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 11, 2015)

Steve4031 said:


> The zephyr round trip. No more missed connections this summer!!


True that!


----------

